# Downed/Hung Up Tree, how to deal with it



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Everything tells me that touching this with a chain saw would be extremely dangerous:










Any ideas on how to knock it down. I'm sure it would burn real good this winter.


----------



## bigrackmack (Aug 10, 2004)

If you have a quad? maybe you could hook a rope to it to get it to the ground to cut it up......Mack


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

If in my yard, no problem.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Quad is up north. I'm thinking the only chance is a come along hooked up to my deck support which would be in the LHS of the picture but is not shown.


----------



## ridgewalker (Jun 24, 2008)

Have taken these down many a time around camp. Use the come along and run the line around another tree if necessary to move it in the direction that you want it to go. I would cut on an angle into the back side of the split to ease the strain on the come along unless your pulling the bottom of the split in that direction. Cut on the opposite side of the tree that the bottom will be pulled, we still need you to keep us in the right direction.


----------



## MPT (Oct 7, 2004)

There's a reason they call these trees widow makers!


----------



## Big Reds (Oct 14, 2007)

Attach a tow strap to it (bottom of tree not stump) hook it up to the old 4 x 4 and back up slow!


----------



## salmonslammer (Jan 28, 2001)

> Use the come along and run the line around another tree if necessary to move it in the direction that you want it to go.


Yep...the rope will be ur friend in this one.

Whats the caliper of the tree? How high off the ground is the split?


From just looking at the pic, I'd run a line off pully to a come a long to one of the bigger trees in the swale...

and hook a top rope as high up as u can get it... pulling towards the deck. That way you have the base going one way and the top going another . Its all in the angle of the dangle :lol:


Im leaving for SC in a couple hours....I'll be back on the 5th if u want some help on it when I get back...I've got all the rigging gear for yanking it down.



Just remember......


----------



## LyonArmonial (Nov 17, 2008)

pulley system would work best, using a larger tree to support the weight of the other one...get a darn good rope that can hold like 22t. use one tree for a support tree then climb up into the broken tree and rope then drop sections. 4-6 person job without strain and one heck of a tree climber is needed. cut from the top so the limb doesnt end up pinching your saw!


----------



## UNREEL (Jun 8, 2007)

Let somebody else risk their life. 

Gordon and Sons Tree Service (810)523-5377


----------



## Ferg (Dec 17, 2002)

I wouldn't hook it to my house -


----------

